# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Интерактивное телевидение ZALA запускает новый тематический пакет «Спортивный»

## ByFly

ZALA объявляет о спортивной феерии для всех абонентов интерактивного телевидения: с 11 сентября 2013 года ZALA вводит новый тематический пакет &ndash; *Спортивный.* В пакет вошли уже хорошо знакомые по тестовому периоду увлекательные телеканалы Боец, КХЛ, Русский экстрим и Спорт 2 (Украина).
 	К тематическому пакету Спортивный может подключиться абонент одного из базовых пакетов &ndash; Премьера, Просто ТВ или Корпоративный.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

